# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  قفل کردن کنترل ها در زمان طراحی

## مهران رسا

سلام؛ 
برای جلوگیری از بهم خوردن Position کنترل ها در زمان طراحی چیکار کنم ؟

ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.درمنوی Edit گزینه Lock Control رو فعال کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

